

Ask HN: Feature marketing or product marketing? - kinj28

We are a link sharing tool for team (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teamgum.com). I have read many benefits about benefit that a team can get by sharing links. One of the zapier blog i read, listed 6 tools for sharing links to get the needed benefit.<p>However, conceptually link sharing in teams will give different benefits depending on the way it used.<p>this leaves me in a puzzle - should we benefit the benefits the way we see it or should we just market the features &amp; lets users decide what benefit they can get from it?
======
tptacek
You built the features because, presumably, some unique benefit is accorded to
users of those features. So your question is a little weird. Shouldn't you be
promoting the _unique_ benefits of your product?

~~~
kinj28
consider a case like trello - it can appeal to project managers as well as
holiday planners. If you go ona benefit, perhaps you may end up making a
choice between the user group. But if you go the feature way - you may talk
sense for both of them.

